# DNP



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

I have been looking at dnp and the side effects look pretty nasty.. however not nasty enough to make me not want to take it..

I need some advice, is it worth it? how well does it work? and how bad are the side effects?

Thanks!!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

its difficult to search for DNP information here as the term is too short, however there is a wealth of info in this section, best bet maybe to use this link, it will give you postings made on the subject - should give you a good start.

http://www.google.co.uk/#sclient=psy-ab&hl=en&source=hp&q=site%3Auk-muscle.co.uk+DNP



LuLuJJ said:


> I have been looking at dnp and the side effects look pretty nasty.. however not nasty enough to make me not want to take it..
> 
> I need some advice, is it worth it? how well does it work? and how bad are the side effects?
> 
> Thanks!!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Cr3do said:


> To search for DNP on this site, type in google; site: uk muscle DNP


see link in post above! :lol:


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Yep, no pill is gonna make you lose weight AND keep it off once you stop taking it.


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

but once you get there personally id never want to go back, as cutting is a bitch. could be the necessary motivation some people require to see it through to the end.

i cant wait to give it a go


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

You said in another thread that you're not certain on your pro:fat:carb breakdown... I'd get a grip on this before looking at any drug.


----------



## RFC52 (Jan 4, 2011)

KRSOne said:


> but once you get there personally id never want to go back, as cutting is a bitch. could be the necessary motivation some people require to see it through to the end.
> 
> i cant wait to give it a go


Totally agree with that statement, it's actually something Greg Plitt talked about before, saying that most of the time when people get low bf%, seeing abs constantly, then it's so much easier to maintain, because you don't want to lose it.

Can't wait to start DNP, beginning on probably the 25th, for 10-14 days-undecided. Already pretty lean so I'll need to decide depending on if i get busy!


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

JonnyF156 said:


> Totally agree with that statement, it's actually something Greg Plitt talked about before, saying that most of the time when people get low bf%, seeing abs constantly, then it's so much easier to maintain, because you don't want to lose it.
> 
> Can't wait to start DNP, beginning on probably the 25th, for 10-14 days-undecided. Already pretty lean so I'll need to decide depending on if i get busy!


cheers pal. i got given a week off work as i have to use up holiday hours or they get erased, so im deffo gonna do it then. maybe 2 weeks at 200-400mg. not a massively strong cycle. id say im around 20%bf so looking forward to see whats going on


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

chilisi said:


> I'd suggest taking a low dose over a longer period of time. That way, the sides won't be as bad and you will be able to do CV to burn even more calories.


whats the general thoughts regarding exercising on DNP. higher the dose, less exercise?

do people still chuck in weights with it?


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Toby1 said:


> I'm on 600mg and I still do 20/30 mins of hill climbs daily. Weight I forget though. No point as I'm so weak


thats what i feel like at the moment without the stuff. at 200mg would you have still trained weights? ive read it has a cumulative build up in the body so wouldnt wana jump in at a 400-600mg dose


----------



## Kiwi (Dec 24, 2008)

You can get a general idea of what sides etc are like but like most things to do with drugs it can affect people differently.

I am on 800mg a day at the moment. Have been on it for a week. Another week to go. I am fairly lean to start with (top abs showing)but will be using DNP with insulin in April so wanted to do a test drive. Plus the fact I am off to the Carribbian for 3 weeks in Feburary so a good opportunity to get the six pack out. I am having 3 or 4 showers a day. I am sleeping in the spare bed at the moment due to the fact that I am sweating so much it is like someone has turned a hose onto the sheets. My urine looks and smells like it is radioactive and my come has turned yellow. The worst side I am finding is the breathlessness I am huffing and puffing like I smoke 60 a day. Cardio is out the door for me and any big compound movements I simply can't get enough oxygen into my body to get anywhere near what I usually lift. Glad I don't have to work!

Have noticed when I do eat carbs my body heat (sweating) increases as well. So no carbs anywhere near bedtime. As said diet is the key and there is no reason why I or anyone else using DNP could not acheive the same look by diet alone. Lots of guys do it. Guess some of us are lazy, want a quick fix or just like putting stuff into our bodies. 

Supplements I am taking are:

Glycerine

Multi vitamin and mineral

Vit E

Alpha Lipoic Acid

Pyruvate


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

chilisi said:


> It can become difficult to train on anything over 400ng for me. Tiredness and just a general lack of energy. I never go over 200 now. Can do weights and cv that way.


how long do you cycle for mate?


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Kiwi said:


> You can get a general idea of what sides etc are like but like most things to do with drugs it can affect people differently.
> 
> I am on 800mg a day at the moment. Have been on it for a week. Another week to go. I am fairly lean to start with (top abs showing)but will be using DNP with insulin in April so wanted to do a test drive. Plus the fact I am off to the Carribbian for 3 weeks in Feburary so a good opportunity to get the six pack out. I am having 3 or 4 showers a day. I am sleeping in the spare bed at the moment due to the fact that I am sweating so much it is like someone has turned a hose onto the sheets. My urine looks and smells like it is radioactive and my come has turned yellow. The worst side I am finding is the breathlessness I am huffing and puffing like I smoke 60 a day. Cardio is out the door for me and any big compound movements I simply can't get enough oxygen into my body to get anywhere near what I usually lift. Glad I don't have to work!
> 
> ...


do you notice difficulty in breathing at all doses? thats my only concern tbh. why does breathing become difficult?

and many people have said at 200mg sweating and heat is completely unnoticable. its the higher doses (600+) where people have said they get super hot.

id rather do a low dose for longer personally


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

look there are two factors involved here

1. a 200mg dose may or may not be accurate, the ones im taking right now i feel are under dosed compared to some others ive had

2. everyone has a different reaction to different doses.

if its your first time just take 200mg every day for first 3 days and see how you feel, then up it to 400mg and so on.

its very tempting to increase dosage rapidly but all that will happen is that your carb cravings will go through the roof and dealing with the heat is a pain in the behind and certainly being out of breath constantly makes high dosing difficult to maintain for any worth while period of time


----------



## slimmer11 (Jan 15, 2012)

whats dnp?


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

slimmer11 said:


> whats dnp?


2,4-Dinitrophenol


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

slimmer11 said:


> whats dnp?


Weight Watchers to DNP is quite a jump


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

wow im so so confused! i think for now diet and exercise are what i might stick to..

Thanks guys


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

KRSOne said:


> do you notice difficulty in breathing at all doses? thats my only concern tbh. why does breathing become difficult?
> 
> and many people have said at 200mg sweating and heat is completely unnoticable. its the higher doses (600+) where people have said they get super hot.
> 
> id rather do a low dose for longer personally


difficulty breathing is because DNP interferes with how mitochondria work- this is how all cells make energy, even cells in your lungs etc, it effects respiration: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cellular_respiration

its funny how all the american sites bang on about temperature, but anyone who's used high doses will tell you, sweating is no big deal, breathing is...

high doses are more uncomfortable, but really fat loss is not as good, as you can't do it for long enough.

Also, past 1 week, it decreases the conversion of t4 to t3, so you need to supplement t3.

Obesity treatment uses t3 at 100mcg and alternating 250/125mg doses of DNP for a year... results are awsome- low dose for longer is def better:

http://www.afboard.com/library/DNP%20+%20T3%20(United%20States%20Patent%204,673,691).pdf


----------



## RFC52 (Jan 4, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> difficulty breathing is because DNP interferes with how mitochondria work- this is how all cells make energy, even cells in your lungs etc, it effects respiration: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cellular_respiration
> 
> its funny how all the american sites bang on about temperature, but anyone who's used high doses will tell you, sweating is no big deal, breathing is...
> 
> ...


Aus, apologies for hijacking you in another DNP thread but, I'm hoping to tap into your extensive knowledge again. I have 2 quick questions; Ephidrine, do you recommend it on dosages above 200mg to aid in energy/cravings/breathing, and, what're your thoughts on cycling the DNP dosage depending on activity level the next day?

I'm aware that the effects on DNP are caused by a build up in the body, but would say..lowering the dosage the night before a workout day, but raising the night after alter the severity of sides? even if say it was 2 nights low-say 200mg, 2 nights high (400-600mg)


----------



## pyn888 (Jan 15, 2012)

I am pretty sure that amount of eph is not good, do you mean in 1 go or split throughout the day? When I was taking eph, the max I was taking was 120 mg split into 40mg 3 times a day


----------



## RFC52 (Jan 4, 2011)

pyn888 said:


> I am pretty sure that amount of eph is not good, do you mean in 1 go or split throughout the day? When I was taking eph, the max I was taking was 120 mg split into 40mg 3 times a day


Yeah mate, I was talking about the DNP dose, wouldn't go near 400mg of eph!


----------



## pyn888 (Jan 15, 2012)

JonnyF156 said:


> Yeah mate, I was talking about the DNP dose, wouldn't go near 400mg of eph!


i ll be interested in dosage of eph with dnp also, i plan to either run eca, clen/t3 or something like elite's ultimate loss stack along side with dnp


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

JonnyF156 said:


> Aus, apologies for hijacking you in another DNP thread but, I'm hoping to tap into your extensive knowledge again. I have 2 quick questions; Ephidrine, do you recommend it on dosages above 200mg to aid in energy/cravings/breathing, and, what're your thoughts on cycling the DNP dosage depending on activity level the next day?
> 
> I'm aware that the effects on DNP are caused by a build up in the body, but would say..lowering the dosage the night before a workout day, but raising the night after alter the severity of sides? even if say it was 2 nights low-say 200mg, 2 nights high (400-600mg)


if you can handle stimulants then yes- I alternate 2day on ECA and 2days on Clen+T3+t4 through the entire DNP Cycle.. how much eph? well lets say when i was on 400-600mg DNP, I was throwing back handgulls of ephs... easily 120mg every 2hours to get energy to function..

On 200mg DNP, i use about 60-80mg of eph (with associated, caffein, aspirin in the usual 1:10:3 dose).

Albuterol inhaler helps breathing.

Sibutramine tabs are far better for cravings control than anything else on the market right now.



pyn888 said:


> I am pretty sure that amount of eph is not good, do you mean in 1 go or split throughout the day? When I was taking eph, the max I was taking was 120 mg split into 40mg 3 times a day


eph has a 2 hour half life, so you need to knock it back no later than every 4 hours..


----------



## RFC52 (Jan 4, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> if you can handle stimulants then yes- I alternate 2day on ECA and 2days on Clen+T3+t4 through the entire DNP Cycle.. how much eph? well lets say when i was on 400-600mg DNP, I was throwing back handgulls of ephs... easily 120mg every 2hours to get energy to function..
> 
> On 200mg DNP, i use about 60-80mg of eph (with associated, caffein, aspirin in the usual 1:10:3 dose).
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, I'll factor that in for training whilst running DNP. Cheers.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Aus - it really is a miracle that you are still alive !


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Toby1 said:


> Aus - you need to do a sticky for DNP. A lot of people would benefit from it x


thanks mate, I don't even know how you do that- do the mods ask you?? at any rate, I'd do it if I got asked- but I'd question whether its worthwhile- based on the questions about basics like not getting gyno when using test or dbol, i don't think people read the stickies..



Tassotti said:


> Aus - it really is a miracle that you are still alive !


I always had Dan Ducahaine as my hero.. he called himself the human guinea pig... he died at 44 I think... hmm.. 2 years to go for me..

Like my hero, I don't randomly take high doses of things... when I took 1500mg DNP/day, I measured my body temp every 2hours, kept my empty water bottles to make sure I was drinking the same water amount etc...

When I say I took high doses of somthing, there is evidence in the medical field for it. For example, its common practice in medicine now, to use something called the "Harefield protocol" in some cardiac care- it involves adminstering 720mcg (NOT A MISTAKE!! 720mcg!) of clenbuterol to patients to strengthen the heart, particlularly the lower left ventricle:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16962470

so when I say I might work up to over 200, or even 400mcg of clen, most people would pass out.. but in fact increasing in 40mcg increments per day, and doing clen for 3-6months is entirely in keeping with medical protocols, developed by Harefield hospital NHS trust in the UK!

So much for all the bull$hit on USA boards about clen downregulating receptors after 4weeks etc... funnily enough, its used in medicine for 4months+ straight at higher doses than anyone on any board has used..

So, maybe I'm lucky to be alive... but maybe, I don't take the risks people think (i.e my understanding of risk is better- as in if, 720mcg helped cardiac patients, and its used for months at a time, why not use over 200mcg for months at a time??)


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

Does anyone else find they can go a bit hypo in the morning before they've had breakfast when they're running it? It doesn't happen very often but it's never happened without the DNP.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

whats starting to worry me is the length people are proposing for cycles........if your diet is clean and on low carbs, a 7-10 days max 200mg dose of DNP will burn fat......if you need to be on it longer than that......you are either....

1. too slack with diet

2. too fat...

sorry but it should be used when ur bodyfat is around hovering around 10-12% or so (JMO)....its not a wonder drug, for guys with high bodyfat then diet, cardio and consistency is key really.....months of hard work pay off ultimately.


----------



## deano (Feb 22, 2009)

Aus, 120mgs of Eph in one handful multiple times? So roughly how much per day? As I thought (and cant remember where I read it) that 90mgs is the limit per day?!


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

aus if i was say to run dnp bout 200 before bed,as seems to be wat recomended,would you still feel tired following day,or not on tha low dose!!


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Take after workout, so you're not wrecked during, seems to be working for me.

Just a thought.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Jim78 said:


> whats starting to worry me is the length people are proposing for cycles........if your diet is clean and on low carbs, a 7-10 days max 200mg dose of DNP will burn fat......if you need to be on it longer than that......you are either....
> 
> 1. too slack with diet
> 
> ...


I actually really agree with this, from a personal view. I had planned on doing a 4 week cycle of it but the more it builds up the more tired im feeling and the more its starting to effect my training.

To me its should always be diet, training then supplement (dnp in this case), unfortunatley ive fallen into the trap of dnp, then training, then nutrition.

So i am coming off again and will get back to the cardio and lower carbs which i have honestly tried to do but i get carb cravings even at 400mg and am so weak i cave in.

Am going to do shorter blasts from now on so diet and training stays in check, im so hot all the time by the time i get home in the evenings im to drained/hot to want to train, this i feel is the wrong way around.

So i agrree with what you have said, even though im actually one of those people.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:


> I actually really agree with this, from a personal view. I had planned on doing a 4 week cycle of it but the more it builds up the more tired im feeling and the more its starting to effect my training.
> 
> To me its should always be diet, training then supplement (dnp in this case), unfortunatley ive fallen into the trap of dnp, then training, then nutrition.
> 
> ...


1st part of doing something is being able to admit to the problem mate, so fair play to you, i had planned on using dnp again, but with a low carb diet ive seen results goodenough to think il be ok without it, im not against it, and i prefer it over clen which i actually think is more tbh.

I started to get fed up offeelinglike **** all the time, albeit differnet stuff i was using, training wasn't fun anymore because of it, im still on aas but feel better all round for limiting intake of different compounds and ancillaries.

dnp carb cravings are killers too, i know what you mean there lol


----------

